# [ALSA ?] Impossible de régler le son sauf .. (non résolu)

## Dais

Salut

j'ai une soundblaster live 5.1, alsa-utils est installé. le module se lance au démarrage, etc... (j'ai du son dans gnome etc)

si j'essaie de régler le son via le contrôleur de volume de gnome, il me dit "Désolé, aucun éléments et/ou périphériques de mixage trouvés" (fautes d'orthographe d'origine) ..

Par contre, avec ALSA volume control, je peux le modifier .. je peux aussi le changer dans XMMS, mais pas dans mplayer o_o comment cela se peut-il ? J'ai du mal à comprendre o_o

----------

## LostControl

En gros, il y a 2 systèmes pour le son : ALSA et OSS. Alsa est le nouveau "standard" et OSS est l'ancien système qui tend à être abandonné.

Il y a cependant encore pas mal de soft qui utilise le système OSS. C'est pourquoi ALSA possède une émulation d'OSS. Donc pour utiliser le mixer de Gnome, il faut que le module "snd_mixer_oss" soit chargé ou compilé dans ton kernel.

A+

----------

## Dais

euh et on le trouve où ce snd_mixer_oss dans la config du kernel ? (genre quand je fais un make menuconfig)

----------

## bosozoku

Device-drivers -> sound -> alsa -> il est la  :Smile:  tu as pleins de modules d'emulation oss.

edit (heu 2 modules et un truc en dur :p)

----------

## Dais

hmm, je vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche dans ma config:

http://dais.free.fr/temp/Capture-Eterm.png

----------

## bosozoku

Arf oui en effet c'est tout bon.

Essaie de dire à gnome d'utiliser alsa avec son emulation d'oss.

----------

## Dais

Et on lui dit où ? Je ne trouve rien de semblable ni dans les menus, ni dans gconf o_o

----------

## kernelsensei

```
emerge -av alsa-lib alsa-oss alsa-utils
```

----------

## Dais

tout était déjà installé .. j'ai re emergé tout ça et aucun changement ..

----------

## LostControl

Est-ce que ce module est chargé ? Un "lsmod" te le dira ! Sinon essaye de le charger avec "modprobe snd-mixer-oss". Ainsi tu devrais avoir un fichier "/dev/sound/mixer".

----------

## Dais

cool, ça marche ^^ Ça veut dire que je dois le rajouter au démarrage ? Ou bien il le sera par défaut pour toutes les applications qui en avaient besoin ?

EDIT: enfin ça marche pour mplayer en tout cas, pas pour le contrôle de volume de gnome

----------

## kernelsensei

tu rajoutes le module dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bizarre que alsa ne le lance pas tout seul ! 

A moins que tu n'est pas fait 

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

 après avoir installé alsa-utils  :Wink:  C'est marqué pourtant...

----------

## Dais

si si, je l'avais fait, d'ailleurs si j'ai du son dans gnome et xmms, c'est que alsa se lançait .. :p

j'ai rajouté pour le lancement du module avant de partir, je testerai demain :p

----------

## Dais

un truc, que faut-il mettre dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 pour lancer le module emu10k1 ?

j'ai tenté snd-emu10k1, sans succès

emu10k1, sans succès non plus ...

car je me rappelle qu'à mon installation précédente, je devais mettre ce genre de module pour avoir le son correctement, mais aucune des deux possibilités ne fonctionne T__T (et j'ai regardé dans la config de mon kernel, et emu10k1 est en dur .. dois-je le mettre en module à la place ?)

----------

## bosozoku

Bah comment veut tu charger un module qui n'existe pas (puisqu'il est en dur ) ?

Si il est en dur c'est comme si le module était tout le temps charger, ça revient au même. Tu peux le mettre en module, ça ne changera rien (normalement).

----------

## Dais

Je disais ça parce qu'en cherchant, quelqu'un avait dit qu'il valait mieux l'avoir en module (mais bon, comme j'avais aussi lu le contraire ...)

Et puis bon, je propose des pistes, je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas o_O même alsaconf ne trouve pas ma carte son  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Et pourtant le son marche ? Sauf avec le machin la.

lspci | grep audio te renvoie ta carte ?

Peut être as tu 2 cartes son (une intégré et une pci par exemple) et que ça fout le dawa... je ne sais pas la   :Confused: 

----------

## Argian

Si j'étais toi, je mettrais emu10k1 en module, je configurerais correctement /etc/modules.d/alsa (pour charger le module (pas dans modules.autoload  :Twisted Evil:  ) puis je démarrerais alsasound (ne pas oublier le rc-update  :Razz: ).

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Je disais ça parce qu'en cherchant, quelqu'un avait dit qu'il valait mieux l'avoir en module

  C'était moi, non (voir ici) ?

----------

## Dais

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Et pourtant le son marche ? Sauf avec le machin la.
> 
> 

 

Oui, gnome et xmms ont du son, mplayer je dois le faire passer par OSS

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> lspci | grep audio te renvoie ta carte ?

 

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Peut être as tu 2 cartes son (une intégré et une pci par exemple) et que ça fout le dawa... je ne sais pas la  

 

Euh pas que je sache, non

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Si j'étais toi, je mettrais emu10k1 en module, je configurerais correctement /etc/modules.d/alsa (pour charger le module (pas dans modules.autoload) puis je démarrerais alsasound (ne pas oublier le rc-update).

 

Pourquoi "pas dans le modules.autoload.d" ?

 *Argian wrote:*   

> C'était moi, non (voir ici) ?

 

Genre oui c'était toi :p

----------

## Dais

bon bah ca marche toujours pas ..

voilà mon /etc/modules.d/alsa :

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:40:55 dragonheart Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Voici mon lsmod:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               18180  0

ehci_hcd               25092  0

nvidia               4815636  12

snd_rawmidi            18980  0

snd_pcm                78472  0

snd_timer              19460  0

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         60292  0

snd_page_alloc          8968  0

snd_util_mem            3328  0

snd_hwdep               6788  0

e100                   27776  0

mii                     4096  1 e100

uhci_hcd               27792  0

parport_pc             26304  0

parport                32840  1 parport_pc

via_agp                 7040  1

agpgart                26920  1 via_agp

usbcore                94820  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

snd_mixer_oss          16256  0

```

Ici c'est mon /etc/modules.auto.oad.d/kernel-2.6:

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

snd-mixer-oss
```

et enfin mon emerge -pv alsa-lib alsa-oss alsa-utils  :

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -pv alsa-lib alsa-oss alsa-utils

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.5-r3  -jack -static  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.5   0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.5   0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

J'vois pas vraiment quoi vous donner de plus comme infos .. ça me sort par la tête ce prob qui veut pas se régler >_<

En tout cas, merci pour votre aide, parce que mine de rien, j'apprends :p ^^

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne vois pas le module snd-emu10k1.

Re compile le en module. Et il devrait se charger tout seul avec alsasound. Si ca se trouve c'est juste une merde comme ça qui te bloque.

----------

## Dais

Bah oui je l'ai enlevé de /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  .. mais ça ne marchait pas avec non plus .. enfin je le remets et je le reteste :p

Mais sinon, oui je l'ai déjà remis en module plutôt qu'en dur

----------

## bosozoku

Bah charge le manuellement pour voir déja.

----------

## Dais

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe snd-emu10k1

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               18180  0

ehci_hcd               25092  0

nvidia               4815636  12

snd_rawmidi            18980  0

snd_pcm                78472  0

snd_timer              19460  0

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         60292  0

snd_page_alloc          8968  0

snd_util_mem            3328  0

snd_hwdep               6788  0

e100                   27776  0

mii                     4096  1 e100

uhci_hcd               27792  0

parport_pc             26304  0

parport                32840  1 parport_pc

via_agp                 7040  1

agpgart                26920  1 via_agp

usbcore                94820  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

snd_mixer_oss          16256  0
```

(c'est bien "modprobe nomdumodule" pour en lancer un, hein ? ^^; )

EDIT: et puis un truc louche:

```
bash-2.05b# cd /etc/modules.d

bash-2.05b# ls

aliases  alsa  i386  nvidia  svgalib
```

Pourquoi emu10k1 n'apparait-il pas ici ? Pourtant j'avais fait le make menuconfig, puis le make &&make modules_install (avec le emu10k1 en module)

----------

## Argian

Tu as redémarré après avoir changé le noyau ?

 *Dais wrote:*   

> EDIT: et puis un truc louche: 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# cd /etc/modules.d 
> 
> ...

 Aucun rapport, les modules sont dans /lib/modules/version.du.noyau/

----------

## Dais

oui:

- make menuconfig

- make && make modules_install

- modules-update (au cas où)

- copier le bzImage dans /boot

- vérifier que lilo pointe bien le bon kernel

- vérifier que alsasound est dans default avec rc-update

- rebooter

et ca marche pas ..

par contre:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

(...)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

(...)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled. (uh ??)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 03): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.2[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.3[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

(...)

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

(...)
```

Donc dès le boot, il y a un problème vu qu'il ne voit pas du tout ma carte   :Shocked: 

----------

## bosozoku

echo "snd-emu10k" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## Dais

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> echo "snd-emu10k" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

marf, je l'avais déjà mis (et c'est snd-emu10k1, soit dit en passant) :p donc non, c'est pas suffisant :p

----------

## bosozoku

Bah la je seche ! Parce que si ta carte son est meme pas reconnue au boot...

----------

## Argian

Peut-être avec alsasound dans boot plutôt que default (chez moi, alsasound et hotplug ne démarrent que s'ils sont dans boot ou lancés à la main, je ne sais pas pourquoi. C'est peut-être pareil pour toi)

Sinon, si tu fais un "/etc/init.d/alsasound start", ça fonctionne ou tu as des messages d'insulte ?

Une petite remarque sur tes fichiers de conf :  *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> snd-mixer-oss (dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)
> ```
> ...

 C'est un peu (beaucoup) la même chose, sauf qu'un des deux fichiers a été créé spécifiquement pour alsa. Tu devrais enlever un des deux.

Il en va de même pour "alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1" et "echo "snd-emu10k1" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6". Ce qui devrait en plus répondre à la question  *Dais wrote:*   

> Pourquoi "pas dans le modules.autoload.d" ? 

 

Il y aurait peut-être d'autres choses à dire sur le fichier alsa, mais je n'utilise pas l'émulation OSS (ce qui me fait un fichier de conf de quatre lignes  :Razz:  ), du coup, je suis totalement incompétent à ce sujet  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oui tu as raison pour les modules doublons.

C'est surement un problème au niveau du runlevel. Essaie de mettre alsasound au runlevel boot plutot qu'a default.

----------

## ultraViolet

Utilises tu un systeme de son en 5.1 ? Ou y a t'il seulement deux baffles connéctées à ton PC ? Car a la base, ta carte son gère les différentes sorties audio en 5.1. Ainsi, tu devrais essayer de changer de sortie audio (essaye la noire ou la verte), et essayer kmix :

Tu lances xmms avec une mp3 quelconque que tu laisses tourner, puis tu lances kmix, puis tu montes les barres les unes après les autres pour tester...

Le problème c'est que le controle du volume s'applique au parametre PCM je crois, et qu'il n'a pas forcément d'influence sur toutes les sorties..

----------

## Dais

Bon alors:

- j'ai viré les doublons pour tout laisser dans le fichier de conf d'alsa uniquement

- alsasound était déjà aussi en runlevel boot, je l'ai viré du runlevel default

- j'ai mis hotplug en runlevel boot (doit y être encore en runlevel default aussi)

=> toujours la même chose  :Sad: 

ultraViolet: pas de son si branché sur le noir, mais sur le vert oui, mais encore une fois le problème n'est pas que je n'ai pas de son, mais que ma carte son n'est pas détectée au boot et que j'ai du son dans certaines applis et pas dans d'autres (xmms marche avec alsa, mplayer non et je suis obligé d'utiliser oss pour mplayer).

----------

## ultraViolet

ta carte son de la carte mère est elle activée dans le bios ? certaines cartes mères ne peuvent activer correctement qu'une seule carte son à la fois (comme la mienne, je suis obligé de desactiver la carte son de la carte mere pour utiliser la sb live)

----------

## Dais

Apparemment, il y avait une carte son onboard, mais même désactivée ça change rien .. j'ai lancé un alsaconf, il trouve snd-emu10k1 et legacy ( o_O ), il reconfigure le tout et .. marche pas o_o mais même à ça, avant même que je puisse me logger j'ai cette erreur comme quoi il ne trouve aucune carte son ..

----------

## ultraViolet

Est ce que le driver de ta carte son onboard est activée dans le noyau ? ca serait interessant de savoir si tu as le même problème avec elle...

----------

## Dais

dans le noyau j'ai viré tous les modules qui n'étaient pas emu10k1

----------

## ultraViolet

Justement. Essaye d'activer l'autre carte son, et de voir si tu as le même problème. Si c'est le cas, c'est  pas un problème de driver.

Au passage, pourrait tu poster ton fichier $HOME/.asoundrc stp ?

----------

## Dais

mais j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est l'autre carte son, et puis pourquoi tout d'un coup ma sound blaster ne serait pas détectée au boot, mais l'est via lspci, que j'ai du son dans gnome, que xmms marche avec alsa, etc ?? ma carte son n'a pas l'air d'avoir de probs, c'est plutôt quelque part dans gentoo qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche

----------

## ultraViolet

Oui, justement, il faut d'abord qu'on detecte a quel niveau le problème survient (noyau-drivers, alsa, arts, kde?).

Par exemple, certaines de tes applis utilisent le fichier .asoundrc pour savoir quelle carte utiliser avec alsa. C'est pour ca que j'aurais voulu que tu le postes.

Pour ta carte intégrée, c'est marqué dans la notice de ta carte mère. Si tu ne l'a pas, tu peux regarder sur le net quelle chipset gère le son pour ta carte, ou poster sa référence pour qu'on regarde ca de plus près

----------

## Dais

euh je n'ai aucun fichier de ce nom là ..

pour la carte son intégrée je vais me renseigner

----------

## ultraViolet

ok.

crée ce fichier nommé .asoundrc dans ton dossier $HOME :

```

# Start ~/.asoundrc

pcm.emu10k1 { type  hw  card 0}

ctl.emu10k1 { type  hw  card 0}

# End ~/.asoundrc

```

et teste pour voir.

Peux tu aussi poster la marque et la référence de ta carte mère stp ?

----------

## Dais

A vrai dire, j'ai créé le fichier et c'est tout, je ne sais pas s'il faut faire autre chose pour le lancer ou quoi que ce soit ..

mais si juste la création du fichier suffit, ça ne marche pas.

Pour la carte mère, c'est une ASUS A7V-133 (donc doit pas y avoir de carte son finalement, par contre les SB Live! ont l'air d'avoir des probs sur cette carte mère, rapport à l'IRQ)

----------

## ultraViolet

ben relancer alsa, et relancer kde devraient suffire... eventuellement, regler le son avec kmix.

Ta carte son intégré utilise le driver via82xx

http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.html?i=1417

Essaye de l'activer, recompile ton noyau, assure toi qu'elle soit bien activée dans le bios. 

ton .asoundrc :

```
pcm.via82xx { type hw card 0 }

ctl.via82xx { type  hw  card 0 }

```

change le nom du driver dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa, remplace emu10k1 par via82xx, puis modules-update

Au passage, j'ai eu longtemps une carte son similaire en plus de ma soundblaster, et les deux m'ont semblé quasiment de qualités similaires (sauf pour le 5.1, mieux géré par la sb). Mais bon il parait que les cartes sons intégrés mobilisent plus le cpu alors...

Enfin essaye quand même, si ca marche, ca voudra dire que c'est un problème matériel ou de driver de ta sound blaster.

Au fait, puisque tu parles de problèmes d'IRQ, t'as essayé de changer le slot PCI de ta sound blaster ?

----------

## Dais

Bon, tentative 2 après firefox qui a planté durant mon message ...

je disais que c'est bizarre: je ne vois aucun endroit pour brancher les speakers pour la onboard .. du coup je ne peux pas essayer (et oui c bien une A7V-133, le bios le dit au démarrage, et j'ai bien l'option d'activer/désactiver le AC97)

sinon, oui j'ai changé la SBLive de place et ca ne change rien ..

NB: en faisant alsaconf, j'ai une erreur:

```
warning: couldn't find module snd
```

 o_O

----------

## Argian

 *Dais wrote:*   

> NB: en faisant alsaconf, j'ai une erreur:
> 
> ```
> warning: couldn't find module snd
> ```
> ...

 

C'est le nom du module alsa. D'après ton screenshot, il est compilé dans le noyau (première ligne)

Evidemment, alsaconf ne peut pas charger un module qui n'existe pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ultraViolet

http://www.asus.com/products/mb/socketa/a7v133/a7v133_l.jpg

Sur la partie en jaune en haut de l'image. Il se peut que la personne qui est monté l'ordi n'ayes pas enlevé le cache en métal et que tes sorties audio soient pour l'heure inaccessible ? Regarde dans ton ordi je pense que ca se verra.

Pour la SB, c'est normal que ca marche pas, et  le manuel de ta carte mère te donnera la réponse au problème page 19   :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

bon bon bon, désolé du temps de retard mais j'ai pas accès à ce pc en fin de semaine

et  ..

je suis désespéré !

Le modèle que j'ai est bien celui indiqué plus haut, mais SANS la carte son onboard ! Ça a l'air qu'éa l'époque ils s'en foutaient un peu de donner un nom différent aux cartes mères pour ce genre de différence .. DONC non il n'y a pas de cache pour les prises vu qu'il n'y a pas de branchement .. et il n'y a pas non plus de jumper o_o ... par contre oui j'ai désactivé le driver son dans le bios (comme quoi ils n'étaient même pas foutus de virer juste ça ..)

enfin bref, désespéré total pour ce problème .. je verrai bien à ma prochaine réinstallation dans ... bah à mon avis quand je voudrai tenter le prochain xorg .. merci quand même tout le monde T__T

----------

## limacette

Moi je te conseillerais de compiler un autre noyau que le 2.6.8 r1 si c est bien celui la que tu utilises, pcq moi j ai eu plein de problèmes avec (notamment k3b et flash) peut être que ca part en couille pour d autres trucs... Sinon j ai compile un gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 et la tout marche nickel...

----------

